# Hand gun tax write off



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

I did a search and could not find anything on this. I know this is a subject not everyone likes but has anyone had their accoutant write off the purchase of a hand gun as a business expense for the snow industry? Mine said she doesn't see it as being a red flag but I'd ike to see if anyone has done it. I know that the trucking industry does it with some drivers so I figure why not at least ask. Every little write off helps the bottom line. Thank you.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Never heard of it as a tax write off. Uncle sam will let you know if its not n u get audited


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't see why not.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Love the pick


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

Grandview, you have way too much time on your hands.:laughing:


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I know for a fact it can count as a security expense. If you have more then one employee just make sure you have a "Weapons in The Work Place" policy. If you're a sole proprietor no worries.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

joe2025;1620307 said:


> Grandview, you have way too much time on your hands.:laughing:


Is that an UNDERSTATEMENT !!!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Still pretty funny though!


----------

